# Aftermarket wheels: How are you going to handle TPMS sensors?



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I was planning on the Aero wheels now that I saw how great they look with the covers off, but I was considering an aftermarket set possibly for summer. So how to handle the TPMS sensors? If the sensors are standard, most of the larger wheel and tire retailers can add them and ship as a package (Tire rack has the sensors at $65/piece, not sure if that's installed). What we don't know yet is how to program the Model 3 with four new sensors, or if Tesla even allows it through the UI.

What about upgrading permanently to aftermarket wheels and selling the factory wheels. I suppose you could have the factory tires unmounted, and remove the sensors, but that would probably cost more than just buying new sensors.

Just thinking out loud here...

Edit: for the Model S, Tire Rack says:
"Vehicle won't automatically learn sensors, but can be registered following directions in owners manual. *No dealership visit required*."


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rich M said:


> If the sensors are standard, most of the larger wheel and tire retailers can add them and ship as a package (Tire rack has the sensors at $65/piece, not sure if that's installed).


TSportline also offers wheel/tpms/tire packages. For example:
https://tsportline.com/collections/...products/19-tst-tesla-wheels-and-tire-package


> Edit: for the Model S, Tire Rack says:
> "Vehicle won't automatically learn sensors, but can be registered following directions in owners manual. *No dealership visit required*."


That's good, considering Tesla doesn't have dealerships.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am going to stay OEM to make my life easier


----------



## oneshortguy (May 23, 2017)

Rich M said:


> I was planning on the Aero wheels now that I saw how great they look with the covers off, but I was considering an aftermarket set possibly for summer. So how to handle the TPMS sensors? If the sensors are standard, most of the larger wheel and tire retailers can add them and ship as a package (Tire rack has the sensors at $65/piece, not sure if that's installed). What we don't know yet is how to program the Model 3 with four new sensors, or if Tesla even allows it through the UI.
> 
> What about upgrading permanently to aftermarket wheels and selling the factory wheels. I suppose you could have the factory tires unmounted, and remove the sensors, but that would probably cost more than just buying new sensors.
> 
> ...


T Sportline's motto, taken from their website:

"Model S owner can use a factory Tesla center cap, factory Tesla lug nut, factory Tesla TPMS sensors and factory 19" tire..."

The same goes with their Model X wheels. So safe to assume they will have wheels available that accepts all the factory equipment.


----------

